# Rca Mp3 Problems



## avania (Apr 14, 2007)

ok hi,

I have a RCA mp3 player. it was working just fine till one day i pressed play and it froze on the opening msg "RCA". it wont play any music or anything. This dude told me he could fix it. I gave him the mp3 and he told me that the songs were being read from the mp3 on computer.

Anyways he formatted the mp3 and now its NOT playing or being read from the computer either. WHen i try fixing it myself:

i plug it in the computer and it says this disk needs to be formatted...i did that but when the formatting is taking place it freezing and doesn't complete the format...i dont know what to do can someone plz help me:4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Does the MP3 Player have reset button on it? 
Please post model #


----------

